# Ammo



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

What type of ammo is best for the beretta px4


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Range or HD/Carry?

So far, for training, my PX4 Subcompact (9mm) has accepted everything from Ferderal, Blazer Brass, PMC, Win (W/B), Reloads and Rem UMC without any issues. All run pretty much the same.

For HD/Carry I've only used Hornady Critical Defense FTX JHP... again, no issues.

Almost any name brand JHP ammo should work fine in your gun.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

For duty use, we used the Remington Golden Sabre Hollow-Point, and I believe they were 147 grain.


----------



## HDKorp (Aug 10, 2013)

Well, you need to be a little more specific...

-Shooter (Man, Woman, or Child)
-Situation (Target or HD=Home Defense)
-Caliber (9mm or 45ACP)
-Bullet (FMJ=Full Metal Jacket or HP=Hollow Point)
-If HP, with or without polymer 
-Casing (Steel or Copper)
-Nose (Flat or Round)
-Grain (depends on situation, caliber, bullet)

It's a personal preference. What may be right for me, may not be right for you. Basically, you need to try various brands and find what suits your needs.


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

I will be using my px4 for conceal carry. I am 6'2 pretty big dude. I was just trying to get some opinions of the best ammo to avoid jams and mis fires


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

As others have said, it's pretty much a personal choice when it comes to ammo. 

What feeds just fine in another's handgun, may not do so well in yours. Just stick to a well-known brand of premium ammo.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

I only carry the street proven ammo in my EDC no matter the caliber. Speer Gold Dot + P 124 grain is what I use in my 9mm. You are going to be told everything . There is very good information by tnoutdoors9 on YouTube and you should study and make up your own mind.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That pistol should run just about any brand or bullet profile you put through it. Everyone has preferences, but just about any brand name, factory made ammo should do well. Some guys don't like running steel-cased ammo, but I do occasionally...just not on a steady basis. If you are carrying, make sure you load your pistol up with good quality JHP's that, if possible, have Nickle plated cases. The plating makes the cases "slippery", and they tend to function better. Good luck!:mrgreen:


----------

